# What do you think about relationships with Russian man?



## Denis B (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi there! My name is Denis and I'm from Russia. I read a lot of articles about marriages between American men and Russian women but couldn't find any examples when husband is Russian and wife is American  I like American women, how they look, their independent etc. Very soon I will go to America for a long term and want know what are my chances? What do you think about Russians in nowadays? We have a lot of bad stamps  
I'm a good person from good family, open minded, easy going who intrested in an American culture.

Guys, is that girl (Dylan) a tipical American girl or not? I mean behavior, smile, appearance etc? I really like her 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9SGep2Wf3M&list=UUZVI3W2yNfovuLkSvm7B8GQ&index=19

p.s. Please sorry for my English language and hope you understand me


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Denis, how old are you? 

There are many Russian people who live in the USA. If you go to a big city you will most likely be able to find a Russian community there.

When you come here I'm sure you will be able to find a nice American girl/woman. 

Dylan is a pretty typcial American girl. She is a college student from the video.

Remember that the USA is a melting pot. That means that we have people from every country in the world how have moved here. So there is not one type of American girl.


----------



## Denis B (Jan 2, 2013)

EleGirl, thank you for answer. I'm 28. Yes, I know many Russian people live in USA without problems. I'm going to NY.

I would like to find an American girl because they are absolutly different if we are talking about comparison. 
I dont need American passport (Im happy with my visa) just want to meet my Ms.Right  and we can live in Russia or in Europe.

So do you think my nationality isn't problem? Many people still remember a could war, hrushev etc.. in England for example.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Denis B said:


> EleGirl, thank you for answer. I'm 28. Yes, I know many Russian people live in USA without problems. I'm going to NY.
> 
> I would like to find an American girl because they are absolutly different if we are talking about comparison.
> I dont need American passport (Im happy with my visa) just want to meet my Ms.Right  and we can live in Russia or in Europe.
> ...


There are many Russians in NYC. But I guess you know this.

Your nationality should not be a problem for most people. Sure some people will remember the cold war. That was between governments... not the common people of our countries... if that makes sense.

Most poeple your age do not remember the cold war as it ended when they were children.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

You'll be fine, I don't know about America, but I have Russian mates here in Australia, some girls like the accent. However, you'll be hard pressed to try to pull her away from her own country. But then again, as my people once told me "When a woman loves you, she'll follow you anywhere".

There are negative stereotypes and culture shocks that one has to be aware of though. Two things in particular, that stands in contrast with Anglo-saxon communities based on experience and what I've seen - just a headsup;
1) Don't drink too much - the stereotype has to be broken
2) Don't sit with your legs crossed - it's cold in Russia and this is normal but not normal in Anglo-Saxon countries


----------



## Denis B (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you guys for advices!!


----------



## OrangeCrush (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm American (and Italian - yay for dual citzenship) and i adore Russian guys. The vast majority of them (well, the ones I've met, anyway!) are gorgeous and sweet and have a wonderful sense of humor.  I'm sure there are other girls here who feel the same way  best of luck for your adventures in the US!


----------



## Denis B (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh.. I have one more question))) 

Guys, How can you describe a typical American woman? Is that true that they are smile most of the time? =) I have never been to America and never seen a real American people, only in Hollywood films. 

Russian girls are serious, look like "iron ladies" but not all of course. They are focused on family, home and husband (traditional families).


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

From what I've seen with some friends and what I've heard, they are generally rather romantic compared to the women I've met here in Australia. However, it is an individualistic country so you're bound to meet alot of non-typical ones. It is also multi-cultural like Russia, though a much stronger melting pot.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Russian WOMEN have a reputation of heartless visa monkeys who get married for citizenship and half the assets.

I think you'd run into more 'Mafya' stereotypes than 'Kommisar' ones.

So be very upfront about your expectations on where you will live. Don't be surprised if you find lots of dates but few women who will trade Tennessee for Minsk.


----------



## Denis B (Jan 2, 2013)

JCD said:


> Russian WOMEN have a reputation of heartless visa monkeys who get married for citizenship and half the assets.
> 
> I think you'd run into more 'Mafya' stereotypes than 'Kommisar' ones.
> 
> So be very upfront about your expectations on where you will live. Don't be surprised if you find lots of dates but few women who will trade Tennessee for Minsk.


About heartless visa monkeys, you know.. I think you can find this kind of women everywhere not only in Russia if you are a quite rich person. Nowadays russian women dont want any citizenship, because much easier to find a gold dady in original country, American (or European) middle class not for them now. Those women who still want to get benefits from marriage with foreigners, basically, live in villages (poor areas), they have never been to abroad. So yeah, they are not good persons for relationships.


----------



## lev_kuzminsky (Feb 26, 2013)

Have no worries lad!
I am a Russian man successfully married to an American woman...
Forget you are Russian, and just be the Man!
There are no "Russians" and "Americans" in that world, there are men and women... Very simple...


----------



## Denis B (Jan 2, 2013)

lev_kuzminsky said:


> Have no worries lad!
> I am a Russian man successfully married to an American woman...
> Forget you are Russian, and just be the Man!
> There are no "Russians" and "Americans" in that world, there are men and women... Very simple...


Cool! I'm glad to see a good example of the successful marriage. Are you happy together? Do you feel any difference between usual Russian and American families? I know, summarization is not good way, but may be there is something typical of American relationships in a couples, or they are the same?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Denis, 

When do you think you will move to the USA?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Denis,
> 
> When do you think you will move to the USA?


Don't you think he's a little young for you Elle?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Don't you think he's a little young for you Elle?


I'm not picking up on him.

So now if a person speaks to a person of the opposite sex here they are picking up on them? 

Get real.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

sorry, I was just joshing you.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> sorry, I was just joshing you.


Hey the last guy who made a pass at me was 35. This was just a couple of months ago. So who knows...


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Hey the last guy who made a pass at me was 35. This was just a couple of months ago. So who knows...


lol I don't doubt it.


----------



## Denis B (Jan 2, 2013)

> When do you think you will move to the USA?


Probably I will be in the USA (New-York or Los Angeles) in September, I've sent applications to many colleges and hope to be accepted on LLM programm  Will see..

WorkingOnMe, it obviously wasn't a picking up))))) Basically I feel any kind of flirt


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

NYU has the best tax LLM program in the country. Anyway you'll be fine. Don't sweat it.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Denis B said:


> Probably I will be in the USA (New-York or Los Angeles) in September, I've sent applications to many colleges and hope to be accepted on LLM programm  Will see..
> 
> WorkingOnMe, it obviously wasn't a picking up))))) Basically I feel any kind of flirt


You have mentioned NY before where of course a lot of Russians live. 

Apparently there is a large Russian community in the LA area as well. I have a brother who lives there. He is always telling me about that community. He likes to go to the grocery stores that cater to the Russians.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Denis B said:


> Hi there! My name is Denis and I'm from Russia. I read a lot of articles about marriages between American men and Russian women but couldn't find any examples when husband is Russian and wife is American  I like American women, how they look, their independent etc. Very soon I will go to America for a long term and want know what are my chances? What do you think about Russians in nowadays? We have a lot of bad stamps
> I'm a good person from good family, open minded, easy going who intrested in an American culture.
> 
> Guys, is that girl (Dylan) a tipical American girl or not? I mean behavior, smile, appearance etc? I really like her
> ...


I would not call the girl in the Youtube video a typical American girl. She is a pretty girl that has no personality and is self centered. You will find more girls like her but plenty of other girls who have an independent streak but are smart, funny, pretty and have real depth of character (or perhaps they actually have a soul). I'd almost call that girl in the video of your OP "soulless". Cruel to say, but I'm calling it like I see it.

Good luck in America.


----------



## Denis B (Jan 2, 2013)

> NYU has the best tax LLM program in the country. Anyway you'll be fine. Don't sweat it.


Thanks for supporting! :smthumbup:



> Apparently there is a large Russian community in the LA area as well. I have a brother who lives there. He is always telling me about that community. He likes to go to the grocery stores that cater to the Russians.


Well.. will see, I'd like to make some friends in the USA but Russian people are not in my list, I don't want to speak with them because it's not good for language. When I was in England, there were a Spanish people (community) and they spoke in Spanish all the time which is not a good idea if you really want to understand/study English language and the culture of country (IMHO). 



> I would not call the girl in the Youtube video a typical American girl. She is a pretty girl that has no personality and is self centered. You will find more girls like her but plenty of other girls who have an independent streak but are smart, funny, pretty and have real depth of character (or perhaps they actually have a soul). I'd almost call that girl in the video of your OP "soulless". Cruel to say, but I'm calling it like I see it.
> 
> Good luck in America.


Wow, unexpectable opinion! How did you make so strick conclusion of her character? She looks quite fine girl, who believes in the God (I suppose), highly motivated person.. Or I'm wrong?  Did you see other parts of the video? 

Thank you for wishes!


----------

